# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Pll fm της electron (Θεσ/νικη). Αξιζουν?

## tsakmaki

Παιδια, καλησπερα σας!! Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για την electron στη Θεσσαλονικη, σχετικα με πομπους. http://www.elektron.gr/FMexc.htm
Με διαφορους εραστεχνες που εχω μιλησει, οταν τους ρωταω να μου πουν μια καλη εταιρεια με Pll, τοτε μαζι με τις διάφορες του εξωτερικού μου λενε πως πολυ καλη ειναι και αυτη. Σε αντιθεση με τις αλλες ελληνικες, που δεν μου τις προτεινουν καθολου. Επισης, εχω διαβασει και σε sites, πολυ καλα σχολια.
Τι λετε? Αξιζει τον κοπο?
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## john-k

Ναι. Πολύ καλή.Κάνουνε καλή δουλειά εκεί.
Το συγκεκριμένο έχει και πολύ καλή διαμόρφωση.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

τσακμακι, εγω δεν ξερω τα μηχανηματα τους.

αλλα αφου μπορει καποιος να αγορασει ιταλικο pll 30 watt καινουριο (rvr suono ...)

κατω απο 1000 (600 800 1000 ευρω)
που φερουν και στερεο εσωτερικα και εχουν και πιστοποιηση
γιατι να μπλεξεις με ελληνικα ανευ πιστοποιησης ?

φυσικα, επειδη ολα εχουν να κανουν με το κοστος, 
δες ποσο κοστιζουν αυτα της electron και αν ειναι στα ιδια χρηματα με την ιδια ισχυ (30 watt) ... ξεχνα τα.

η παραπανω προταση, εχει να κανει, με την λογικη, της αγορας ενος pll καλου, μικρης ισχυος, για driver σε linear.
και αυτο
γιατι με αυτα τα λεφτα (700) αγοραζεις πχ pll μεγαλης ισχυος ελληνικο.

----------


## tsakmaki

Το μονο που μου κανει εντυπωση, ειναι που λεει, οτι η εισοδος audio ειναι bnc female. Τι ειναι αυτο, και μπορει να μετατραπει σε xlr, rca h κατι αλλο, που να χρησιμοποιειται, σημερα?

Απο αρμονικες κανουν αυτα που λενε??





> αλλα αφου μπορει καποιος να αγορασει ιταλικο pll 30 watt καινουριο (rvr suono ...)
> 
> κατω απο 1000 (600 800 1000 ευρω)
> που φερουν και στερεο εσωτερικα και εχουν και πιστοποιηση
> γιατι να μπλεξεις με ελληνικα ανευ πιστοποιησης ?



231, εννοεις οτι μπορω να τα βρω σε μαγαζια στην ελλαδα, η σε καποιες σελιδες στο internet?

Ευχαριστω πολυ, παιδια!!!

----------


## RFΧpert

> τσακμακι, εγω δεν ξερω τα μηχανηματα τους.
> 
> αλλα αφου μπορει καποιος να αγορασει ιταλικο pll 30 watt καινουριο (rvr suono ...)
> 
> κατω απο 1000 (600 800 1000 ευρω)
> που φερουν και στερεο εσωτερικα και εχουν και πιστοποιηση
> γιατι να μπλεξεις με ελληνικα ανευ πιστοποιησης ?



Για να  μην λεμε καθε φορα που κατι ειναι Ελληνικο οτι "δεν εχει πιστοποιηθει" ισως ειναι καλο να ρωτησετε την Ηλεκτρον αν εχει πιστοποιησει τα μηχανηματα της, αφου τουλαχιστον παλαιοτερα που γνωριζω, ΗΤΑΝ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΑ!!! Οποτε μην προτρεχετε, "οτι Ελληνικο και απιστοποιητο"...  :Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Για να μην λεμε καθε φορα που κατι ειναι Ελληνικο οτι "δεν εχει πιστοποιηθει" ισως ειναι καλο να ρωτησετε την Ηλεκτρον αν εχει πιστοποιησει τα μηχανηματα της, αφου τουλαχιστον παλαιοτερα που γνωριζω, ΗΤΑΝ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΑ!!! Οποτε μην προτρεχετε, "οτι Ελληνικο και απιστοποιητο"...



σωστος δεν ηξερα, 
να το πω λοιπον πιο σωστα
αν electron & rvr blue ή suono telecom ειναι στα ιδια ευρα και με πιστοποιηση, εσυ/εσεις ποιο θα αγοραζατε

 600 ευρω για electron ή 600  suono telecom stereo ?

την δικια μου γνωμη γραφω και λεω, εγω για driver θα αγοραζα το ιταλικο.
αν ζουσα σε χωριο, θα εδινα κατι παραπανω και θα επερνα ενα 150αρι pll CDM.
(δεν κατηγορω τα ελληνικα, αλλα οχι και στα ιδια λεφτα με τα ιταλικα)

----------


## savnik

> δεν κατηγορω τα ελληνικα, αλλα οχι και στα ιδια λεφτα με τα ιταλικα



Γιατί τα Ιταλικά τι παραπάνω έχουν από τα Ελληνικά;
Έχει παλιώσει πια αυτή η καραμέλα.
Έχω επισκευάσει αρκετά ιταλικά μηχανήματα (Και για ta FM και Link στους 1700Mhz) και μερικά ήταν να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου.Να μην αναφέρω μάρκες για ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιατί τα Ιταλικά τι παραπάνω έχουν από τα Ελληνικά;
> Έχει παλιώσει πια αυτή η καραμέλα.
> Έχω επισκευάσει αρκετά ιταλικά μηχανήματα (Και για ta FM και Link στους 1700Mhz) και μερικά ήταν να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου.Να μην αναφέρω μάρκες για ευνόητους λόγους.



εχεις επισκευασει και ελληνικα ?
οχι να πεις και μαρκες ελληνικες και ιταλικες, γιατι οχι ?

και τελος παντων, συγκριση με γενικοτητες δεν λεει τιποτα.
Για αυτο και ρωτησα με μαρκα και τυπο

στα ιδια ευρα, electron pll ή rvr blue stereo? ή suono telecom stereo(το φθηνο) ?
και γιατι το ελεκτρον ειναι καλλιτερο ?

και ξανα λεω,
αν το ενα εχει 500 και το αλλο 1000 .... ναι φυσικα θα αγορασω το ελεκτρον.
αν κοστιζουν το ιδιο, και μονο σαν μεταπωληση να το δεις, θα αγορασω το rvr.

ΥΓ αγορασα 3 πλλ τον τελευταιο μηνα, τα 2 ηταν rvr.
πριν τα αγορασω εστειλα email στην RVR για να δω αν ειναι γνησια. 
(τα αγορασα απο μαγαζι και οχι απο το εργοστασιο) 

λοιπον οι ανθρωποι με τρελαναν. 

1) τους ρωτησα τι πρεπει να δω
2) με ενημερωσαν για τα παντα
3) εστειλα τον αρ,σειρας και το πιστοποιητικο 
4) σε 1 μερα μου απαντησαν για ολα

----------


## savnik

> εχεις επισκευασει και ελληνικα ?



Αρκετά και από διάφορες εταιρίες.
Επειδή πιο πολύ ασχολούμε με τηλεοπτικούς πομπούς και αναμεταδότες
εδώ θα σου πω ότι έχεις δίκιο 1000 %.
Δεν υπάρχει καμμιά σύγκριση μεταξύ ελληνικών και εισαγόμενων.
Αλλά φυσικά η διαφορά στην τιμή είναι μεγάλη.

----------


## radioamateur

Όποιος δεν γνωρίζει αγοράζει ό,τι βρει μπροστά του.
Όποιος όμως ψάχνεται γνωρίζει ότι κάποιοι αντιγράφουν.
Θέτω λοιπόν τον γρίφο;Ποιος αντιγράφει ποιον;
Σχετικά με την τιμή θεωρώ ότι αν είναι να αγοράσω με τα ίδια χρήματα επώνυμο και μαϊμού προτιμώ το επώνυμο προϊόν.
Στη εποχή της ελεύθερης αγοράς ο καθένας καυχέται ότι πουλάει το ιδανικό προϊόν σε σχέση τιμής ποιοτητας... Παχιά λόγια...
Πρόσφατα ρώτησα για κάποιο αντικείμενο rf... και με θλίψη διαπίστωσα ότι κάποιοι ζουν στον κόσμο τους για να μη πω στην κοσμάρα τους γιατί προφανώς ζητάνε όσα τους λείπουν...για ιδιοκατασκευές.

----------


## tsakmaki

231, που βρηκες τα ιταλικα εδω στην Ελλαδα? Ποια μαγαζια πουλανε? Ποσο κοστιζουν αυτα που πηρες και ποσα watt ειναι το καθενα? Αν μπορεις, απαντησε μου εστω και με pm. Σ'ευχαριστω!!

Y.Γ. Παντως το pll της electron στα 50 watt, κανει 1.150 Ε. Ενω το blue της rvr κανει 1.070 αλλα ειναι στα 30 watt.

----------


## RFΧpert

> εχεις επισκευασει και ελληνικα ?
> οχι να πεις και μαρκες ελληνικες και ιταλικες, γιατι οχι ?
> 
> και τελος παντων, συγκριση με γενικοτητες δεν λεει τιποτα.
> Για αυτο και ρωτησα με μαρκα και τυπο
> 
> στα ιδια ευρα, electron pll ή rvr blue stereo? ή suono telecom stereo(το φθηνο) ?
> και γιατι το ελεκτρον ειναι καλλιτερο ?
> 
> ...



 
Λοιπον, αν τα λεφτα ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια, και ειναι πιστοποιημενα και τα Ελληνικα (πραγμα που επι της ουσιας ενδιαφερει ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ υποβαλλεις χαρτια για αδειοδοτηση, αφου ο νομος θα σε αντιμετωπιση ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ για παρανομη εκπομπη με ή χωρις πιστοποιημενα μηχανηματα, και ας λεει οτι θελει ο καθενας και καλα "ειδημων"), τοτε σιγουρα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ! 
Αν οι δυνατοτητες των Ιταλικων ή Ελληνικων μηχανηματων ειναι ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ μεγαλυτερες απο τα ετερα προς εξεταση, επιλεγω το καλυτερο σε δυνατοτητες, αλλα λειτουργικες ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΕΣ δυνατοτητες, και οχι απλα για "φρου-φρου και αρωματα" (δηλαδη οθονη "ΤΑΤΣ ΣΚΡΗΝ"  :Biggrin:  , 3D Graphics LCD, Π... ορτσε ντιζαϊν), κ.α. τετοια που εχουν νοημα μονο αν σκοπευεται ο πομπος να ειναι ασορτι με τα "χαϊ-τεκ" επιπλακια κουζινας ή σαλονιου της γυναικας σας, ωστε να τηρειται ο συντελεστης WAF!  :Biggrin: 

Παντως μεταξυ ενος φθηνου Suono και ενος Ηλεκτρον θα επαιρνα το ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
αφου ουσιαστικα (κυκλωματικα, κατασκευαστικα) δεν υπερεχει σε τιποτα το πρωτο απο το Ελληνικο... 
Αν ομως βρεις ΟΛΟΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ενα ΡοΒεΡα Μπλου... με 600 Εβροπουλα παρτο... 
Ομως καθε φορα που παιρνουμε κατι εισαγωμενο (εστω και απο εντος ΕΕ, διπλανης μας χωρας) ενω υπαρχουν αντιστοιχα (και καμμια φορα καλυτερα) Ελληνικα, βαραμε επι της ουσιας μια ακομα "σφυρια" στον εαυτο μας... και αρκετα γρηγορα θα δουμε (πλεον) τι σημαινει να μην επιβιωσει καμια Ελληνικη κατασκευαστικη (βιοτεχνικη εστω) προσπαθεια στο χωρο των Ηλεκτρονικων... 
Και αυριο θα ψαχνουν καποιοι για δουλεια στον κλαδο, που το σερβις σε ΤΒ, κλπ εχει τελειωσει εδω και καιρο, και οτι εχει μεινει ζει απο το μερακι και την τρελλα καποιων που επιμενουν "Ελληνικα"...  :Confused1:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Όποιος δεν γνωρίζει αγοράζει ό,τι βρει μπροστά του.
> Όποιος όμως ψάχνεται γνωρίζει ότι κάποιοι αντιγράφουν.
> Θέτω λοιπόν τον γρίφο;Ποιος αντιγράφει ποιον;
> Σχετικά με την τιμή θεωρώ ότι αν είναι να αγοράσω με τα ίδια χρήματα επώνυμο και μαϊμού προτιμώ το επώνυμο προϊόν.
> Στη εποχή της ελεύθερης αγοράς ο καθένας καυχέται ότι πουλάει το ιδανικό προϊόν σε σχέση τιμής ποιοτητας... Παχιά λόγια...
> Πρόσφατα ρώτησα για κάποιο αντικείμενο rf... και με θλίψη διαπίστωσα ότι κάποιοι ζουν στον κόσμο τους για να μη πω στην κοσμάρα τους γιατί προφανώς ζητάνε όσα τους λείπουν...για ιδιοκατασκευές.



αγαπητε radiamateur,
οι οικονομιες κοστους απο την μαζικη παραγωγη ειμαι μεγαλες.
ετσι
δεν ζητανε οι ελληνες (ελληνικες κατασκευες) πολλα, απλα ειναι φθηνες σε σχεση με την ποιοτητα οι ιταλικες κατασκευες.
κοιτα παραδειγμα

rvr tex stereo profetional - pop22 τιμη 1150
το rvr blues stereo δεν το φερνει και προφανως αν το ειχε η τιμη του θα ηταν γυρω στα 900 με 950
απο το ιντερνετ το παιρνεις με χαρτια απο 850 εως 900
και αν το βρεις ευκαιρια μπορεις να το παρεις και 750
*(δεν μιλαω για αντιγραφα αλλα για γνησια με χαρτια)*
τωρα το ιδιο pll σε suono παιζει στα - 100 ευρω.
δηλαδη μπορεις να το βρεις και 650 ευρω απο ιταλια.
εχει 33 + watt, stereo και ειναι full digital.

ποσο λοιπον θελεις να πουλησει ενας ελληνας κατασκευαστης ενα pll made in greece ?
παραπανω απο τα ευρω που γραφω ... δεν το νομιζω.

*τωρα το επιχειρημα, επι ιδιας τιμης, οτι τα RVR ή SUONO δεν ειναι καλα μηχανηματα ... τα ακουω σαν αστειο.*

ετσι λοιπον, βρηκαν την λυση (οι ελληνες) , δεν βγαζουν πιστοποιηση (αν και οσοι μπορουν), ανεβαζουν λιγο την ισχυ, δεν βαζουν εσωτερικα στερεο, και πουλαν σε λιγο χαμηλοτερες τιμες απο τους ιταλους.

απλα και ομορφα,ολες οι ποιοτητες για ολα τα βαλαντια

ΥΓ 
τοσα χρονια ειχα ελληνικα πλλ, μετα απο αυτα που ειδα rvr&suono, δεν ξαναβγαινω με ελληνικα πλλ.
αλλα,
*αν καποιος με ρωτησει, για pll μεγαλης ισχυος για ενα χωριο, σε ελληνα κατασκευαστη θα τον στειλω.*

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Παντως μεταξυ ενος φθηνου Suono και ενος Ηλεκτρον θα επαιρνα το ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
αφου ουσιαστικα (κυκλωματικα, κατασκευαστικα) δεν υπερεχει σε τιποτα το πρωτο απο το Ελληνικο... 

*ερωτηση, το ελληνικο, υπερεχει του ιταλικου ?*

*δηλαδη το φθηνο suono esva 30 (στα 650 ευρω) στερεο με CCIR ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ και ωραιο desing*
*ειναι "μαπα" μπροστα σε αυτο της ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝ  (στα 1150 ευρω)?*

----------


## mits

Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα. Διάβασα τη συζήτηση και μιας και βλέπω ότι ξέρετε ήθελα να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα. 
Από που μπορεί να αγοράσει κανείς on line τέτοιου είδους εξοπλισμό από το εξωτερικό; Μια φορά που είχα στείλει από περιέργεια να ρωτήσω τιμή για ένα exciter της rvr, με παρέπεμψαν στον εδώ αντιπρόσωπο (pop 22). 
Ξέρει κανείς πόσο περίπου κάνει αυτό: http://www.rvr.it/fm-exciters-ptx-lcd.php ?
Αντιπρόσωπος της suono στην Ελλάδα ποιος είναι; 

Ευχαριστώ σε όποιον τυχόν απαντήσει!

----------


## jeik

> Παιδια, καλησπερα σας!! Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας για την electron στη Θεσσαλονικη, σχετικα με πομπους. http://www.elektron.gr/FMexc.htm
> Με διαφορους εραστεχνες που εχω μιλησει, οταν τους ρωταω να μου πουν μια καλη εταιρεια με Pll, τοτε μαζι με τις διάφορες του εξωτερικού μου λενε πως πολυ καλη ειναι και αυτη. Σε αντιθεση με τις αλλες ελληνικες, που δεν μου τις προτεινουν καθολου. Επισης, εχω διαβασει και σε sites, πολυ καλα σχολια.
> Τι λετε? Αξιζει τον κοπο?
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ



Γεια και απο μενα .
Ειπα να μην αναμειχθω , αλλα θα ηθελα να καταθεσω την αποψη μου.Κατ αρχην εχεις στησει μια εταιρια στον τοιχο και μας τη δειχνεις και λες '' παιδια αυτην ειναι , να την κρεμασουμε ?'' ή ειναι καλη ? να την αφησουμε να ζησει , ακουσα οτι ειναι καλή.
Ρωτας αν αξιζει τον κοπο , μάλλον πρωτα πρεπει να κανεις στον εαυτο σου μερικες ερωτησεις , δηλαδη ποιον κοπο ? για τι το θελεις το μηχανημα ? αν εχει πιστοποιηση τι θα κανεις ?θα πας τα χαρτια στο υπουργειο να παρεις αδεια ? το θελεις για να παιξεις ? για να το δειχνεις στους φιλους σου ? Θα παιζει απο βουνο 24ωρο?
......και πολλες αλλες .Οι περισοτερες λειτουργιες που εχει πανω του το καθε μηχανημα και ανεβαζουν την τιμη ειναι τριχες !!!
Βήμα λεει 50 ΚΗΖ  :Blink:  , εχετε δει στο ραδιοφωνο κανεναν να βγαινει στους 95,55  :Confused1:  .Αν το ανοιγεις για την πλακα σου για μιση ωρα στο σπιτι σου ειναι δυνατον να παθει κατι ''προστασια απο στασιμα υπερθερμανση , κλπ , ε και ? εκει θα εισαι , σβηστο.Μενου με κωδικο για να μην το πειραξει αλλος  :Tongue2:  , Ισως η γιαγια σου να αλλαξει τη συχνοτητα , προσπαθοντας να βρει το διακοπτη για το φως :Smile:  ή να θελει να σου κανει πλακα.
Αυτα που λενε για αρμονικες ναι ισχυουν , καθε σοβαρη εταιρια εχει το φασματογραφο της για να τις δαμασει , αλλα ο γειτονας αν δεν βλεπει καθαρα καποιο καναλι και σε παρει γραμμη (ασχετα αν φταις ) δεν θα σου ζητησει το πιστοποιητικο του πομπου , κατι αλλο θα ζητησει.
Την C&A την ξεχασαν οι γνωστοι σου , για δες το καινουριο της μοντελο , με τεραστιο display , γεματο πληροφοριες , Σήμερα ειδα ενα στο βουνο , μια χαρα μου φανηκε κι αυτο.
Ολα τα αλλα που βλεπω εχουν το ιδιο μακροστενο πρασινο καντραν , και παρομοιο μενου  :Huh:  ''ΥΠΟΠΤΟ''.Μήπως καποιοι ψωνιζουν λαδι απο τον ιδιο παραγωγο και το βαζουν σε διαφορετικα μπουκαλια ?
Στειλε Email σε ολους και ζητα τους φωτο με ανοιχτο το καπακι , και θα σου διαλεξω εγω το καλυτερο .
Και σε πολλες μαρκες αυτοκινητων βλεπω ηλεκτρικα της BOSCH ,οι αλλοι τι κατασκευαζουν ? τον τενεκε ? Και του CDM μια χαρα ειναι .Λοιπον παρε δυο πλακετες ,ενα  τροφοδοτικο  και  ενα  κουτι  , ελληνικα - ξενα ,οτι θες και εισαι κομπλε.
Σταματαω εδω , η συνεχεια αυριο.
Φιλικα  :Cool: .

----------


## itta-vitta

Η άποψή μου είναι ότι, όχι πως τα Ελληνικά προϊόντα δεν είναι καλά και ότι είναι ξένο είναι καλό. Αλλά δυστυχώς ο Έλληνας έχει αποδειχθεί το μεγαλύτερο λαμόγιο τα τελευταία χρόνια. Και είναι γνωστός ο τρόπος που δίνονται στο Ελληνικό κράτος οι πιστοποιήσεις. Με φακελάκι ή με τηλέφωνο κάποιου πολιτικού. Πχ βιολογικά προϊόντα και σας θυμίζω την εκπομπή του Ευαγγελάτου για όσουν την είδαν με  θέμα τα βιολογικά προϊόντα και την πιστοποίησή τους. Τα προϊόντα αυτά ήταν κατεψυγμένος αρακάς από τη Βουλγαρία κλπ. Απ' ότι γνωρίζω (παρακαλώ διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) η πιστοποίηση δίδεται στην επιχείρηση και όχι στο προϊόν. Και πλέον συμπερασματικά, αφού η επιχείρηση έχει την πιστοποίηση άρα κατασκευάζει και πιστοπιημένα προϊόντα. Και ερωτώ: Γίνεται κανένας έλεγχος και από ποιόν; Επίσης από προσωπική εμπειρία γνωρίζω ότι γνωστή μάρκα πομποδεκτών cb συναρμολογείται στην Ελλάδα. Έρχονται έτοιμες οι πλακέτες από Ασία (Κίνα, Ιαπωνία κλπ) και εδώ γίνεται μόνο μηχανική συναρμολόγιση. Κάποια κομμάτια εισάγονται έτοιμα και τα περισσότερα ως ανταλλακτικά και να εμπίπτουν σε άλλη δασμολογική κλάση με λιγότερους τελωνειακούς δασμούς. Και μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος τι συναρμολόγιση έστω και μηχανική μπορεί να  γίνει, με στραβοβιδωμένα εξαρτήματα κλπ από τα χέρια συνήθως άσχετών ατόμων Ελλήνων ή αλλοδαπών γιατί κοστίζουν φτηνά. Αυτό είναι δυστυχώς το δαιμόνιο της φυλής.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

@ δημητρης
_Ειπα να μην αναμειχθω , αλλα θα ηθελα να καταθεσω την αποψη μου.Κατ αρχην εχεις στησει μια εταιρια στον τοιχο και μας τη δειχνεις και λες '' παιδια αυτην ειναι , να την κρεμασουμε ?'' ή ειναι καλη ? να την αφησουμε να ζησει , ακουσα οτι ειναι καλή._

βρε Δημητρη, μια γνωμη ρωτησε ο ανθρωπος. 
Δηλαδη, αν πιστευω, οτι η Ηλεκρον ειναι καλη εταιρεια, αλλα εγω δεν θα αγοραζα (σε αυτα τα λεφτα) το PLL που πουλαει, πρεπει να μην το γραψω ?
επειδη ειναι καλη και ελληνικη εταιρεια?
οχι δημητρη,
*την γνωμη μας πρεπει να την λεμε, και αν ενας κατασκευαστης ειναι σωστος, θα επρεπε να την διαβαζει, για να βελτιωνεται.*

επι της ουσια, υπαρχουν, 3 βασικες κατηγοριες επιλογης μηχανηματων
1 τα διαφορα κιτ πλακετες ... κλπ
2 τα διαφορα ερασιτεχνικα-ετοιμα, κατα βαση ελληνικα
3 τα επαγγελματικα

η κατηγορια 
1 ειναι η καλλιτερη για να μαθει καποιος και να γουσταρει
2 ειναι η καλλιτερη για να ακουστεις καλα, χωρις να σου κοστισει ο κουκος αηδονι
3 ειναι μονοδρομος για τους επαγγελματιες και για αυτους που ισως βαρεθηκαν την κατηγορια 2 και δεν τους νοιαζει το μεγαλο κοστος.

Τωρα η Ηλεκτρον η RVR και η SUONO, "παιζουν" στην κατηγορια 3, η CDM για μενα παιζει στις κατηγοριες 1 και 2

Για αρχη λοιπον (και το εχω πει στον Τσακμακι) εγω θα επαιζα στις κατηγοριες 1,2. 
Αλλα, αν εκεινος θελει, για τους δικους του λογους (δεν θελει να μαθει και δεν εχει προβλημα με το κοστος) να παιξει στην κατηγορια 3 ... δικαιωμα του.

----------


## RFΧpert

> Παντως μεταξυ ενος φθηνου Suono και ενος Ηλεκτρον θα επαιρνα το ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> αφου ουσιαστικα (κυκλωματικα, κατασκευαστικα) δεν υπερεχει σε τιποτα το πρωτο απο το Ελληνικο... 
> 
> *ερωτηση, το ελληνικο, υπερεχει του ιταλικου ?*
> 
> *δηλαδη το φθηνο suono esva 30 (στα 650 ευρω) στερεο με CCIR ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ και ωραιο desing*
> *ειναι "μαπα" μπροστα σε αυτο της ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝ (στα 1150 ευρω)?*



Δεν μου μοιαζει να ειπα πουθενα οτι καποια ειναι "μαπα"... εκτος αν αλλα γραφω και αλλα καταλαβαινετε εντελει! "Μαπα" δεν ειναι κατ'εμε κανενα, και ισως και καποια αλλα Ελληνικα χωρις εγκρισεις τυπου (ουσιαστικα αυτο που λεμε πιστοποιηση συγκερκιμενου μοντελου μηχανηματος και ΟΧΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ) δεν μπορουν να αποκαλουνται "μαπα"... 

Ομως μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος οτι το ΕΣΒΑ υπερεχει (εκτος απο καποια ντιζαϊνατα και χριστουγεννιατικα καλουδια) εναντι του (καθε πιθανου) Ελληνικου... Για αυτο στην ουσια πρεπει να εξεταζουμε τα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χαρακτηριστικα σε καθε μηχανημα... Και αν μιλαμε επι της ουσιας, εφοσον καποιο τηρει (με πιστοποιηση οπως ομως αυτο απαιτειται απο τον *Ευρωπαϊκο* νομο) τις ΔΙΕΘΝΩΣ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΣ για ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ πομπους ραδιοφωνιας FM, αυτο ειναι πλεον αρκετο για να ειναι τουλαχιστον ΣΩΣΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ και ας μην εχει "Display 3D" κα. Οσο για το ωραιο "ντιζαϊν", στα επαγγελματικα μηχανηματα δεν χρειαζεται να υπογραφει ο Πινινφαρινα για να δουλευουν σωστα και να τηρουν τις προδιαφραφες... εκτος αν απαιτειται υψηλος Wife Acceptance Factor (WAF)! 





> Η άποψή μου είναι ότι, όχι πως τα Ελληνικά προϊόντα δεν είναι καλά και ότι είναι ξένο είναι καλό. Αλλά δυστυχώς ο Έλληνας έχει αποδειχθεί το μεγαλύτερο λαμόγιο τα τελευταία χρόνια. Και είναι γνωστός ο τρόπος που δίνονται στο Ελληνικό κράτος οι πιστοποιήσεις. Με φακελάκι ή με τηλέφωνο κάποιου πολιτικού...



δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι τα πραγματα... στον συγκεκριμενο τομεα... και ειχα την τυχη ( ???  :Confused1:  !) να το γνωρισω προσωπικα... Το αναποδο ισχυει! Ακομα και αν ενα μηχανημα ειναι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΩΣΤΟ (με εργαστηριακους ελεγχους σε διακριβωμενα οργανα μεγαλης εταιρειας της χωρας μας), οταν "παει" για πιστοποιηση στην "πεφτουν" τα (οντως) Ελληνικα λαμογια... και ζητανε οχι φακελλακια... αλλα ολοκληρα Ντοσιε, για να υπογραψουν αυτο που ουτως ή αλλως θα περνουσε κανονικα... σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη χωρα!!! Αλλα εδω, ΟΧΙ, αν δεν παρει καποιος το "κατι της του" δεν βαζει υπογραφη ακομα και αν ειναι σωστο! Αλλωστε αυτος εχει το "μαχαιρι" (βλεπε δικαιωμα αδιαμφισβητης υπογραφης) οποτε αν θελει σε "σφαζει" με το γαντι, και προκειμενου εσυ να βγαλεις το προϊον σου στην αγορα φετος (ή αντε το πολυ του χρονου αφου μεχρι να κλεισει και η συμφωνια του ποσα θελει το λαμογιο, αφηνει να περασει και λιγος καιρος για να "ψηθεις" καλυτερα), υποκυπτεις στον εκβιασμο του! 






> Απ' ότι γνωρίζω (παρακαλώ διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος) η πιστοποίηση δίδεται στην επιχείρηση και όχι στο προϊόν. Και πλέον συμπερασματικά, αφού η επιχείρηση έχει την πιστοποίηση άρα κατασκευάζει και πιστοπιημένα προϊόντα. Και ερωτώ: Γίνεται κανένας έλεγχος και από ποιόν;



Οχι, δεν μιλαμε για πιστοποιηση εταιρειων κατα προτυπο ISO (διαχειρισεως παραγωγικης διαδικασιας, κανονων λειτουργειας, τηρησεως συστηματος οργανικης δομης) που ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ αλλα εθελοντικο !!! (και ας νομιζουν πολλοι το αντιθετο, δειτε http://www.iso.org επ'αυτου), αλλα για πιστοποιηση συγκεκριμενης συσκευης κατα τα απαιτουμενα προτυπα EN300xxx EN381xxx, κα. που εχουν οριστει απο την ΕΕ και αλλες χωρες, διεθνως. Αυτο λεγεται στην ουσια¨"ΕΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗΣ" και παλια δινοταν ΜΟΝΟ απο κρατικα εργαστηρια (του στρατου πχ Αμυγδαλεζα ΕΛΚΕΠΥ, και οχι το... ιδιωτκο "ΕΛΚΕΠΗΥ")! Εκει να δεις "απαιτησεις" μουταφιες...  :Wink:  και "ντοσιε" για πραγματα που σε ολο τον κοσμο ηταν περασμενα, αλλα στην Ελλαδα ως δια μαγειας ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑΝ ΩΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! (μεχρι να ανοιχτουν τα "ντοσιε" βεβαιως, βεβαιως... )!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

RFXpert
δεν υπαρχει λογος διαφωνιας,
μεταξυ καλων (πιστοποιημενων ή μη) μηχανηματων 
οποιο θελει ο καθενας αγοραζει.
watt βγαζει το ενα watt βγαζει και το αλλο (δεν μιλαω για πατατοπλλ)
υπαρχουν επιλογες για ολα τα γουστα και ολα τα βαλαντια

καλη επιλογη ειναι η λυση ηλεκτρον 
καλη και η rvr (tex 30) - 
http://www.rvr.it/fm-exciters-tex-lcd-30_300.php

και τα δυο ειναι καλα και παιζουν, μα εγω στα ιδια λεφτα θα επερνα το RVR (η τιμη του καινουριο στον pop22 ειναι 1150ευρω, μα απο ιταλια μπορεις να το βρεις και πιο φθηνα.)

τωρα, με τα ελληνικα προιοντα γενικως, δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα. Αλλα οταν θα επιλεξω, που θα ριξω τα λεφτα μου, θα δω και μονο, τι με συμφερει.
αν οι ελληνες κατασκευαστες θελουν να πουλανε και σε εμενα, ας κανουν ερευνες να δουν τι θελει ο κοσμος, ας το κατασκευασουν / αντιγραψουν - δεν με νοιαζει, και ας μου το πουλησουν σε "λογικη τιμη".
αν δεν μπορουν ... ας γινουν αντιπροσωποι ξενων οικων και ας αναλαμβανουν τα ακριβα service αυτων των μηχανηματων.

τωρα, οσο νωριτερα καταλαβει καποιος οτι χωρις καποια διαφοροποιηση, δεν μπορει να χτυπαει τα brand name των μεγαλων οικων, τοσο το καλυτερο για αυτον.

----------


## jeik

Μυνημα απο τσακμακι 14/6/08

*<<<< Βοηθεια για PLL FM ΕXCITER!!!* 
Γεια σας παιδια!! Ειμαι νεο μελος και θα ηθελα να σας συμβουλευτω πανω σε καποια πραγματα!!
'Εχω δει στο site καθως και σε αλλα site, σχολια για διαφορες εταιρειες που κατασκευαζουν πομπους στα fm. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω καποια πραγματα. Πρωτων οι πομποι του Δεληγιαννη (cdm), για εναν ερασιτεχνη στην Αθηνα ειναι καλοι ? Δηλαδη, μπορεις να παιζεις η σε καινε κατευθειαν? Γιατι απ'οτι βλεπω οι αποψεις διιστανται. Βασικα, αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν εχουν πολλες αρμονικες. Εχουν αλλα προβληματα, και αν ναι ποια? Επισης η c&a μηπως ξερετε σε τι τιμες εχει τους πομπους της στα fm? Π.χ. 50 watt? Ειναι καλοι αυτοι? Η επισης αυτοι που βρισκονται στο www.pll.gr. Εχετε γνωμη για αυτους? 
Με λιγα λογια, για να βγαινει καποιος ερασιτεχνης σημερα στην Αθηνα στα fm εντος μπαντας, ομως μια φορα στο μηνα η στο διμηνο, με ισχυ 40-45 watt, καλυπτεται απο αυτους τους πομπους, η πρεπει σωνει και καλα να αγορασει απο καμια broadcastwarehouse π.χ. Γιατι αυτο που σκεφτομαι, ειναι οτι αν ειναι να σε πιασουν, δεν θα σε σωσουν οι προδιαγραφες του πομπου ξενου οικου, η η μαρκα. Δηλαδη σε σχεση με τους ξενους, οι ελληνικοι εχουν πολλα προβληματα, και ποια?
Επισης με την ισχυ που προανεφερα, σιγουρα στην επαρχια, αν δεν ενοχλησεις δεν σε πειραζει κανεις. Ισχυει το ιδιο και στην Αθηνα.
Υπαρχει βεβαια και η λυση του e-bay.com, οπου αν γραψεις broadcast η transmitter fm βρισκεις πομπους με πολυ καλο συστημα απορριψης αρμονικων σε πολυ χαμηλες τιμες. Αν καποιος ξερει (σχετικα με την αξιοπιστια τους) ας πει κατι!
Περιμενω εναγωνιως τις απαντησεις σας!!
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!! >>>>>

Γι αυτο βρε παιδια κλωτσησα λιγο !
Ειναι ερωτησεις ''αυτομαστιγωμα'' , εχουν χιλιοερωτηθει και χιλιοαπαντηθει μεσα απο το φορουμ  :Smile: .
Οχι βεβαια πως δεν το εκανα κι εγω , ισως πολυ περισσοτερο απο το τσακμακι , και ζητω συγνωμη αν φανηκε οτι του κανω παρατηρηση , αλλωστε δεν μου πεφτει λογος , ουτε εχω το δικαιωμα να ελεγξω ως προς το τι ρωταει ο καθενας εδω μεσα.
Απλως ειναι λιγο κακο , (ενω υπαρχει γραμμενο υλικο απο το 2003 και με μια απλη αναζητηση βρισκεις δεκαδες ιδια θεματα με απειρες απαντησεις και αναλυσεις) , να ρωταμε τα ιδια ακριβώς !!!
Το ιδιο και για φιλτρα fm , και κεραιες κλπ.
Μου αρεσει ο Τσακμακης που την ψαχνει σε τετοια θεματα , αλλωστε σ΄αυτα αρεσκομαι κι εγω  :Smile:  , αλλα ψαξε βρε και λιγο !!
Τα ερωτηματα που εθεσα στο προηγουμενο ποστ απευθυνονται και προς εμενα φυσικα !!!
Αυτα , πολλα εγραψα , φιλικα jeik  :Smile: .

----------


## radioamateur

Κάποιοι λοιπόν εδώ προσπαθούν να υπερασπιστούν την ελληνική επιχειρηματικότητα στο χώρο του Broadcast.Αυτό το δέχομαι...
Έτσι λοιπόν με τη σειρά μου σας υποβάλω το εξής απλό ερωτημα.Που μπορεί ένας νέος ερασιτέχνης να βρει επώνυμο & αξιόπιστο εξοπλισμό και "όχι σαβούρα" *σε επίπεδο τιμών ebay* έστω και μεταχειρισμένο για τα FM εντός Αττικής;
πχ κεραίες broadband,gamma match, πλήρη linear λαμπάτα τρανζιστορικα μηχανήματα λάμπες κτλ

----------


## RFΧpert

> Κάποιοι λοιπόν εδώ προσπαθούν να υπερασπιστούν την ελληνική επιχειρηματικότητα στο χώρο του Broadcast.Αυτό το δέχομαι...
> Έτσι λοιπόν με τη σειρά μου σας υποβάλω το εξής απλό ερωτημα.Που μπορεί ένας νέος ερασιτέχνης να βρει επώνυμο & αξιόπιστο εξοπλισμό και "όχι σαβούρα" *σε επίπεδο τιμών ebay* έστω και μεταχειρισμένο για τα FM εντός Αττικής;
> πχ κεραίες broadband,gamma match, πλήρη linear λαμπάτα τρανζιστορικα μηχανήματα λάμπες κτλ



Λοιπον, δεν νομιζω οτι "υπερασπιζομαι" καμμια Ελληνικη επιχειρηματικοτητα, και πολλω δε δεν υπερασπιζομαι καμμια συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια... ειτε αυτη λεγεται Ηλεκτρον, Σ.ΝΤ.Μ, Μαρσαλ, "επιστημονας", ΚΛΦ, ΡΦ ΣΟΡΣ, κλπ... 
Καθεις απο αυτους κανει τις κατασκευες του, καλες ή μη ειναι συζητησιμο... και ταυτοχρονα τις επιλογες του για το αν θα τα πιστοποιησει εντελει! Καποιοι το κανανε! καποιοι ειναι ετοιμοι πλεον να το κανουν ΠΟΛΥ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ!!! και καποιοι αλλοι ουτε τολμανε να το σκεφτουν... Επιλογες! 

Τωρα αν μιλαμε για το τι μπορεις να βρεις απο τα ονειρα μας, στα σημερινα σκουπιδια του Ebay, τοτε μιλαμε σε αλλη συχνοτητα μεταξυ μας... Εγω μιλαω για καινουργιο με καινουργια... Αν παμε στην δικια σου 'συχνοτητα' τοτε γιατι να αρκεστεις να παρεις Ιταλικα... αφου μπορεις, αν εχεις υπομονη και θεληση, να βρεις "διαμαντια" απο τις ΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ εταιρειες οπως BE (Broadcast Electronics), HARRIS, R&S, CCA, κα. 
Και μια και μιλαμε επ'αυτου, η μονη σοβαρη εταιρεια Ιταλικη ηταν... η TEM!!!!!! που εφτιαχνε το 1988 πραγματα που σημερα μπορει να φτιαχνει η RVR, και ελπιζουν να φτασουν οι αλλες (σουονο, κλπ)... 
Μονο που η ΤΕΜ... ηταν θυγατρικη γνωστης Γαλλο-Αμερικανικης Broadcasting εταιρειας!!! 
Αληθεια ειναι παντως, οτι οι Ιταλοι, κανα οντως αλματα εξελιξεως στον τομεα, μεσα στα 20 χρονια που τους "αναβιωσε" η Ελληνικη αγορα, ωστε να μπορουν να πουλανε πλεον και αλλου... (τα πρωτα μηχανηματα ισχυος μεγαλυτερης απο 2 -2.5kW, απο σχεδον ολες τις γνωστες ιταλιανικες φιρμες, ηρθαν ΟΛΑ στην Ελλαδα, οπου ερχονταν ανα βδομαδα επι αρκετο καιρο οι σχεδιαστες τους για να λυσουν τα προβληματα, αφου μαθαν στου "κασσιδη Ελληνα" το κεφαλι με απειρες δοκιμες και αποτυχιες) 

Υπαρχουν και Γαλλικες εταιρειες αξιολογες, και Αγγλικες (εκτος της BW που καλο θα ηταν να ξερετε που ηταν επι διμηνο καθε καλοκαιρι ο σχεδιαστης της, κρις, ακριβως πριν και στα πρωτα χρονια που εφτιαξε τα πρωτα-πρωτα πλλ της, και που ειδε και ποιο ελληνικο και ποιο αμερικανικο πλλ στην Χερσονησο της Κρητης...)! 

Ποσο εντελει εχεται ψαξει στην Ελληνικη αγορα, για κεραιες και παρελκομενα, που μαλιστα ΔΕΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΕΓΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΥΠΟΥ για αυτα, οποτε το "παραμυθη" της εγκρισεως αλα ρομα δεν ισχυει... Και μην πειτε οτι δεν φτιαχνονται εδω κεραιες που να σηκωσουν 10kW γιατι εγω θα σας βρω Ελληνικη ΑΡΙΣΤΗ, αλλα θα πρεπει εσεις να μου δειξετε οτι ΕΧΕΤΑΙ πομπο τουλαχιστον 10kW να δουλεψετε απο το σαλονι σας, και να μπορειτε να τον δουλεψετε κιολας!!! 

Αφου ολοι παιζουν (για δοκιμες και εκπαιδευση παντα) μεχρι λιγο κατω η πανω απο τα 1000 βαττ, τι την θελουν την κεραια με στακ 4χ10kW=40kW ? ΝεοΕλληνικη υπερβολη σε αντιθεση με το αρχαιο παν μετρον αριστον...

----------


## savnik

> Και μια και μιλαμε επ'αυτου, η μονη σοβαρη εταιρεια Ιταλικη ηταν... η TEM!!!!!! που εφτιαχνε το 1988 πραγματα που σημερα μπορει να φτιαχνει η RVR, και ελπιζουν να φτασουν οι αλλες (σουονο, κλπ)... 
> Μονο που η ΤΕΜ... ηταν θυγατρικη γνωστης Γαλλο-Αμερικανικης Broadcasting εταιρειας!!!



Οταν ξεκίνησαν τα πρώτα τελεοπτικά κανάλια , το Mega τοποθέτησε εδώ το 1990 έναν αναμεταδότη 100Watt. Μάρκα; TEM.Τότε είχα τη συντήρηση.
Το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι από τότε δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο άψογο μηχάνημα από όλες τις πλευρές να κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά.

----------


## RFΧpert

> Οταν ξεκίνησαν τα πρώτα τελεοπτικά κανάλια , το Mega τοποθέτησε εδώ το 1990 έναν αναμεταδότη 100Watt. Μάρκα; TEM.Τότε είχα τη συντήρηση.
> Το μόνο που έχω να πω είναι ότι από τότε δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο άψογο μηχάνημα από όλες τις πλευρές να κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά.



Ναι η συγκεκιμενη εταιρεια ηταν οτι καλυτερο ειχε να παρουσιασει η Ιταλικη αγορα... Οταν πηγα Ιταλια το 1986 αυτα επελεξα να φερω... γιατι αν γυρνουσατε ΤΟΤΕ τις αλλες γνωστες σημερα εταιριες και βλεπατε τι και πως τα φτιαχνανε θα αγοραζατε οχι μονο Ελληνικα αλλα μπορει και να σκεφτοσασταν ισως και μια καλη ιδιοκατασκευη...  :Biggrin:  

ΤΕΜ ηρθαν αρκετα στην Ελλαδα... αλλα η τιμη τους (και η "αγνοια" μερικων τεχνικων που προτιμουσαν την μετατροπη σε μιζα της διαφορας τιμης) δεν επετρεψε να μαθευτουν ευρυτερα!

----------


## mits

Αυτά είναι τα ΤΕΜ www.tem-italy.it ?

----------


## RFΧpert

> Αυτά είναι τα ΤΕΜ www.tem-italy.it ?



Ακριβως αυτη!

----------


## πητερ

Φίλε RFXpert αναφέρεις ότι γνωρίζεις Ελληνική εταιρεία που κατασκευάζει δίπολα 10kw.Μπορείς να αναφέρεις στοιχεία για αυτή την εταρεία;

----------


## πητερ

Φίλε RFXpert αναφέρεις ότι γνωρίζεις Ελληνική εταιρεία που κατασκευάζει δίπολα 10kw.Μπορείς να αναφέρεις στοιχεία για αυτή την εταρεία;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Φίλε RFXpert αναφέρεις ότι γνωρίζεις Ελληνική εταιρεία που κατασκευάζει δίπολα 10kw.Μπορείς να αναφέρεις στοιχεία για αυτή την εταρεία;



εγω γνωριζω τους

darlas & rf1

----------

